# Lightsaber mech mod.



## Alex (12/3/15)

*Made My Roommate a Surprise Birthday Present*
By JustACDT · 11 hours ago · 6 images · 95,504 views · stats
*The 'Blueprint'*



My roommate is working on quitting so he has become an avid vape user. For his birthday, I decided to build him his favorite lightsaber as a mech mod. Here is a quick blueprint I drew up.




We used the blueprint and a nice piece of scrap aluminum bar for the housing. Be sure to use proper protection when operating power equipment. NO sleeves or ties near a lathe




Hey Kyle! The lathe work was pretty straight forward. Use accurate calipers and a lot of shallow cuts to achieve a nice end result.

*After the lathe*



Not too shabby. The next step is just to add the internal components and paint it up. We used an old ego battery that you can pick up in a gas station for ~$5. When wiring, as seen in blueprint, use heavy enough gauge wire and switches to ensure no burnouts.




Next we had to pick some paint for the different textures of the hilt. We wanted to copper coat one section and run some leather around the grip but were running short on time. Keep in mind his birthday is today, but we aren't finished with the design yet.

*Light-Vaper*



Here's the 'finished' product. The copper section could have come out better and the electrical tape is a poor substitute for leather. Regardless, his birthday is today and I'm excited to see his reaction when he is browsing reddit and finds this post. HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAN! Your lightsaber is in your backpack.


source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2yrwxa/light_saber_mod_over_in_diy/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## delasuerte (26/3/15)

This is freaking awesome would def buy a mod that looks like a lightsaber, would be cool to get a miniature size one, very very nice


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Lucky room mate 
Awesome looking mod!


----------



## Shako (26/3/15)

I want one. I want one


----------



## Shako (26/3/15)

All it needs is a light in the end. So after you blow a cloud you can shine the light to make the saber shine


----------

